# En absoluto



## robertopolaco

Hola estimados colegas:
¿Cuándo se usa la expresión: "*en absoluto*"? ¿Siempre tiene un sentido negativo? ?Me pueden dar unos ejemplos con "en absoluto"?
Un saludo


----------



## Pinairun

robertopolaco said:


> Hola estimados colegas:
> ¿Cuándo se usa la expresión: "*en absoluto*"? ¿Siempre tiene un sentido negativo? ?Me pueden dar unos ejemplos con "en absoluto"?
> Un saludo



No siempre tiene sentido negativo, aunque en la mayoría de los casos sí.

Ejemplos:
_Aunque esta expresión te parezca extraña porque no la has escuchado nunca, en absoluto es disparatada _(de ninguna manera, de ningún modo)
_Aunque el proyecto parece muy acogedor, estoy convencida de que en absoluto es integrador _(de ningún modo)
_No te crees lo que está diciendo el presidente, ¿verdad? -No, no me lo creo en absoluto.

_
En frases afirmativas equivale a _completamente_, _sin reservas.
_Ejemplo:
_¿Estás seguro de que esto es así? -Sí, claro. En absoluto._


----------



## oa2169

Pinairun said:


> _No te crees lo que está diciendo el presidente, ¿verdad? -En absoluto.
> 
> __¿Estás seguro de que esto es así? -En absoluto._



Si la respuesta a las preguntas que planteas son así (resaltado en rojo) ¿se entienden igual?

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> Si la respuesta a las preguntas que planteas son así (resaltado en rojo) ¿se entienden igual?
> 
> Saludos.



Mejor diremos que no se sabría cómo eran las respuestas, si negativas o afirmativas, o todo lo contrario.
Quizá la primera, debido a la forma en que está formulada la pregunta, se supondría negativa, pero la segunda resultaría ambigua. A mí así me lo parece.


----------



## oa2169

Pinairun said:


> Mejor diremos que no se sabría cómo eran las respuestas, si negativas o afirmativas, o todo lo contrario.
> Quizá la primera, debido a la forma en que está formulada la pregunta, se supondría negativa, pero la segunda resultaría ambigua. A mí así me lo parece.



No entiendo lo que dices.

Mi concepto:

_No te crees lo que está diciendo el presidente, ¿verdad? -En absoluto. (La respuesta es afirmativa, es decir, no cree lo que está diciendo el presidente)
_
_¿Estás seguro de que esto es así? -En absoluto. (También es afirmativa la respuesta, está seguro de que eso es así)_


Conclusión: Estamos de acuerdo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

En cualquier caso, para que Roberto lo tenga en cuenta, la expresión *en absoluto* con el sentido de _totalmente_ es muy infrecuente, al menos en mi experiencia. Si la usa con ese sentido, es probable que se generen muchos malentendidos. Para afirmar con rotundidad algo, usamos *absolutamente*, por ejemplo.
_
- ¿Estás de acuerdo con eso?
- Absolutamente

_Saludos


----------



## swift

Por acá tampoco tengo oído 'en absoluto' con el sentido de 'totalmente' para dar por cierto algo. De hecho, si alguien me saliera con:

_- ¿No te parece que se le fue la mano con ese chiste?
- En absoluto. Creo que fue ir demasiado lejos.

_Me costaría entender ese 'en absoluto'; lo interpretaría como una contradicción.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

oa2169 said:


> No entiendo lo que dices.
> 
> Mi concepto:
> 
> _No te crees lo que está diciendo el presidente, ¿verdad? -En absoluto. (La respuesta es afirmativa, es decir, no cree lo que está diciendo el presidente)
> _
> _¿Estás seguro de que esto es así? -En absoluto. (También es afirmativa la respuesta, está seguro de que eso es así)_
> 
> 
> Conclusión: Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Disculpame, yo entiendo la respuesta a las dos frases como una negación:
No, no está diciendo la verdad
No, esto no es así.


----------



## Pinairun

Cito el María Moliner:



> *En absoluto.
> 1* De manera absoluta: sin relación con otra cosa. En sí _mismo_, por sí _mismo_, de por _sí_, de sí, de suyo.
> *2* En frases afirmativas, significa también "completamente, del todo, sin reservas o restricciones": "Estoy decidido en absoluto". Más frecuentemente, tiene sentido negativo, equivaliendo a "de ninguna manera": "¿No te arrepentirás. - En absoluto. No estoy dispuesto a consentirlo en absoluto".


----------



## swift

¿Es usual decir 'en absoluto' con el sentido de 'completamente' en tu región, Pinairun?

Ya sé que el DUE es un diccionario de español _usual_, precisamente... Pero igual recoge _vopisco_ y no recuerdo haber oído esa palabra en boca de nadie en mi entorno.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Por aquí creo que diferenciamos entre 'absolutamente' (afirmación) y 'en absoluto' (de ninguna manera).


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> ¿Es usual decir 'en absoluto' con el sentido de 'completamente' en tu región, Pinairun?
> 
> Ya sé que el DUE es un diccionario de español _usual_, precisamente... Pero igual recoge _vopisco_ y no recuerdo haber oído esa palabra en boca de nadie en mi entorno.



No puedo asegurar que sea "usual", pero a mí no me resulta extraño. 
Podría usarlo con naturalidad en situaciones como:
_¿Confirmas que has enviado el documento que te pedí? ─Sí, en absoluto.
¿Me apoyarás si me decido a hablar con él y decirle la verdad? ─En absoluto., totalmente.
_Y creo que todo el mundo a mi alrededor me comprendería sin problemas.


----------



## duvija

Maldición, tengo un trabajo publicado exactamente con este tema, pero no está en la web.

Una prueba 'sintáctico/semántica' para saber si es positivo o negativo, es juntarla a otra cláusula. Si las unimos con 'tampoco', es negativa. Con 'también' sería positiva.
-¿No te arrepentirás? / - ¿Te arrepentirás? (al no usar el 'no' la hacemos más difícil, pero el resultado es más claro)
- En absoluto. Y Juan tampoco.


----------



## Araukano

Hola. Es complicada esta frase. Si digo:

"Estimo que la muerte es en absoluto terrible"

¿Estoy diciendo que es o que no es terrible? 

¿Es correcto decir: "Estimo que la muerte no es terrible en absoluto"?

Gracias


----------



## torrebruno

> *En absoluto.
> 1* De manera absoluta: sin relación con otra cosa. En sí _mismo_, por sí _mismo_, de por _sí_, de sí, de suyo.
> *2* En frases afirmativas, significa también "completamente, del todo, sin reservas o restricciones": "Estoy decidido en absoluto". Más frecuentemente, tiene sentido negativo, equivaliendo a "de ninguna manera": "¿No te arrepentirás. - En absoluto. No estoy dispuesto a consentirlo en absoluto".


Porque lo dice doña María, pero yo no lo digo en absoluto en frases afirmativas. No es para nada usual.


----------



## Herenya

A mí la primera me suena a que es *absolutamente *terrible.
La segunda que no lo es, no lo es *en absoluto.*


----------



## Herenya

duvija said:


> Maldición, tengo un trabajo publicado exactamente con este tema, pero no está en la web.
> 
> Una prueba 'sintáctico/semántica' para saber si es positivo o negativo, es juntarla a otra cláusula. Si las unimos con 'tampoco', es negativa. Con 'también' sería positiva.
> -¿No te arrepentirás? / - ¿Te arrepentirás? (al no usar el 'no' la hacemos más difícil, pero el resultado es más claro)
> - En absoluto. Y Juan tampoco.


Las dos me suenan a que no siente que tenga que arrepentirse de nada... Buen truqui...


----------



## duvija

Herenya said:


> Las dos me suenan a que no siente que tenga que arrepentirse de nada... Buen truqui...



Sí, las pruebas sintácticas confirman (o no) la semántica.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Ayer me encontré con esta frase: "Quiero que se me informe en absoluto  de todo". La entendí, no cabe otra interpretación, como que la persona  quiere ser informada absolutamente/completamente de todo, pero si la he  traído aquí es porque me chocó. Veo en el hilo y en el DRAE que es  posible esta construcción. Curioso que una misma expresión puede  significar una cosa y lo contrario. Creo que en la práctica, para romper  esta ambigüedad, la mayoría la utilizamos con el sentido de "de ningún  modo". Me pregunto cuánta gente hay que la utilice con el sentido de  completamente. Gracias.


----------



## hual

Jaime Bien said:


> Ayer me encontré con esta frase: "Quiero que se me informe en absoluto  de todo". La entendí, no cabe otra interpretación, como que la persona  quiere ser informada absolutamente/completamente de todo, pero si la he  traído aquí es porque me chocó. Veo en el hilo y en el DRAE que es  posible esta construcción. Curioso que una misma expresión puede  significar una cosa y lo contrario. Creo que en la práctica, para romper  esta ambigüedad, la mayoría la utilizamos con el sentido de "de ningún  modo". Me pregunto cuánta gente hay que la utilice con el sentido de  completamente. Gracias.


Por acá, nadie. Se usa siempre _absolutamente_ como afirmativo y _en absoluto_ como negativo.


----------



## duvija

hual said:


> Por acá, nadie. Se usa siempre _absolutamente_ como afirmativo y _en absoluto_ como negativo.




Pero ... si la frase es hablada, podemos eliminar la ambigüedad con la entonación. Si es escrita, el escritor tiene un problemita con su uso del idioma. A pesar de esto, la frasecita en cuestión no me resulta ambigua para nada. Total afirmación. Supongo que es ahí donde termina la gramática y empieza la pragmática, no?


----------



## renatapatry

Y si alguien pregunta si puede cambiar de canal y la respuesta que recibe es *En absoluto.*, entonces, ¿qué se entiende: que se puede cambiar de canal o no?
Yo pienso  que se permite el cambio de canal, pero no estoy muy segura.
Gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

renatapatry said:


> Y si alguien pregunta si puede cambiar de canal y la respuesta que recibe es *En absoluto.*, entonces, ¿qué se entiende: que se puede cambiar de canal o no?
> Yo pienso  que se permite el cambio de canal, pero no estoy muy segura.
> Gracias



En mi casa se entendería como una negación taxativa, sin ningún género de dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

Por estos lares en absoluto se entendería que "en absoluto" es una afirmación. Como dice el compañero Lurrezko, en ese contexto y similares es sinónimo de _de ninguna manera/de ninguna forma/por supuesto que no/claro que no._
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí igual: pese a lo que diga doña María Moliner, siempre negativo, nunca positivo. De hecho me extrañó mucho lo que dijo Pinairun de que a ella no le resulta extraño ese uso en positivo.


----------



## ukimix

Por aquí, también es una negación tajante. 

Yo a la que extraño es a Pinita.


----------



## francisgranada

Supongamos una simple pregunta como ¿Puedo ir a casa?
Ahora mi pregunta es si las siguientes respuestas son válidas o suenen innatural:

"Sí en absoluto" (=puedo ir a casa)
"No en absoluto" (=no puedo ir a casa)
"Absolutamente sí" (=puedo ir a casa)
"Absolutamente no" (=no puedo ir a casa)


----------



## ukimix

Todas son válidas. *Absolutamente* y E*n absoluto* funcionan como adverbios que modifican la afirmación o negación de la acción enunciada. Un sinónimo de ellos es, por ejemplo, *rotundamente*. Lo que pasa es que si se dice *En absoluto*, así solito sin agregarle ni el *sí *ni el *no*, tiene en algunas regiones el valor de una negación, y en otras, al parecer, el de una afirmación. 

Tomado del DRAE:



> *absolutamente**.*
> * 1.* adv. m. De manera absoluta.
> * 2.* adv. neg. *en absoluto*      (‖ de ningún modo). U. m. en América.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## duvija

Si, todos extrañamos a Pina. ¡que reaparezca!

y para mí, si me contestan 'en absoluto' lo tomo como una negación. Si agrego más palabras, tal vez pueda sonar positivo pero algo raro.


----------



## Peón

francisgranada said:


> Supongamos una simple pregunta como ¿Puedo ir a casa?
> Ahora mi pregunta es si las siguientes respuestas son válidas o suenen innatural:
> 
> "Sí, en absoluto" (=puedo ir a casa) Por aquí, nones. Sonaría como una contradicción.
> "No, en absoluto" (=no puedo ir a casa)  Está ok. No se deja lugar a dudas.
> "Absolutamente sí" (=puedo ir a casa)
> "Absolutamente no" (=no puedo ir a casa)


----------



## kvasir

Según RAE, "en absoluto" significa

1. loc. adv. De una manera general, resuelta y terminante.

2. loc. adv. No, de ningún modo.

Entonces, ¿se puede emplear la primera definición en "Ella está de acuerdo con él en absoluto (absolutamente)"?

Mil gracias.


----------



## dexterciyo

Podría decirse así, imagino, pero lo más frecuente es usar la expresión con el significado de "no, de ningún modo".

Para lo que quieres decir lo más normal sería:
– Ella está absolutamente de acuerdo con él.
- Ella está totalmente de acuerdo con él.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Y por la negativa: No está de acuerdo con él en absoluto.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.
Aquí otro ejemplo, tomado de _Cien años de soledad_:


> Úrsula, en cambio, conservó un mal recuerdo de aquella visita, porque entró al cuarto en el momento en que Melquíades rompió por distracción un frasco de bicloruro de mercurio.
> -Es el olor del demonio -dijo ella.
> -*En absoluto* -corrigió Melquíades-. Está comprobado que el demonio tiene propiedades sulfúricas, y esto no es más que un poco de solimán.


Saludos._


----------



## kvasir

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Maggy Mir

kvasir said:


> Según RAE, "en absoluto" significa
> 
> 1. loc. adv. De una manera general, resuelta y terminante.
> 
> 2. loc. adv. No, de ningún modo.
> 
> Entonces, ¿se puede emplear la primera definición en "Ella está de acuerdo con él en absoluto (absolutamente)"?
> 
> Mil gracias.



1._ Ej:_ "_Fue una victoria/fracaso en absoluto."_ Se refiere a que no hay lugar a dudas ni puntos medios.
_2. Ej: "Esas declaraciones han sido desafortunadas en todos sus términos y en absoluto se corresponden con lo que pienso". _Es una clara negación. 

Creo que en ninguna de las acepciones el significado es afirmativo. Siempre es negativo o calificativo.

Para afirmar algo o expresar concordancia se usa "absolutamente".


----------

